# How does it work.. push spreader for walks?



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

How does a spreader work so that it only spreads the salt evenly over about 4-5 feet (average width of sidewalk) ?? 

If anyone knows of a good push spreader that can be used for sidewalks and for small driveways please let me know!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i use a broadcast spreader with piece of rubber on 1 side as a deflector.this keeps the width as wide as the side walk. i also have a meyer spreader that came with a deflector that can be removed for doing driveways
john


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

we cut up old mud flaps and pop rivet them to the sides.....i actually just bought 4 earthway spreaders with an adjustable side flaps feature for the sidewalk crew to try out. we go through way too many scotts throw away spreaders. hopefully these will last longer.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

We use magic in our broadcast spreaders and it works great for side walks and even small lots. Salt tends to clog them.


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

We also used magic in our Agrifab 125 with the sidewalk chute. Works real well.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I use a Lesco spreader with the sidewalk guard on the side, works well for me.


----------



## Wolfies L&L (Oct 31, 2004)

We use a Meyer Hotshot spreader, it has an aluminum guard that is removable for larger areas. Holds about half of a 50 lb. bag of salt.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Use Lesco spreaders with two flaps on each side to redirect the ice melt down to the sidewalk. I hope you all are not using salt on concrete sidewalks!!


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Andy N. said:


> Use Lesco spreaders with two flaps on each side to redirect the ice melt down to the sidewalk. I hope you all are not using salt on concrete sidewalks!!


salt on concrete... whats the bid deal?


----------



## zmowing (Feb 23, 2001)

Salt pits walks Don't use salt.:redbounce


----------



## SnowDozers (Oct 3, 2005)

UNLESS that is all the customer want's to pay for... as long as you mention that there are better ways.


----------



## C.Leman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Salt on sidewalks*

What else is used rather than salt on sidewalks? Sand? A mixture?


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

The expensive stuff. Calcium, Magnesium, a mixture of the two. Hot Wendy's Chili, some Jalepeno Peppers, Tabasco, Red Hot, anything you want. Just no rock salt.


----------



## larryjlk (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah what Andy said. I'm surprised that everybody doesn't know that by now


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I just looked at a Meyers hotshot the other day, I thought he told me it held more than 25lbs !? I thought it was more like 60 or 80 lbs. Was a little pricy, for another 150 bucks I could get a hitch mount spreader. About how much are you guys paying for a decent walk behind broadcast salt spreader like Lesco or whatever brand you like? And where are they available? I don't have a lot of accounts this year, starting back up after 4 years, and I never offered salt before. I need to be able to make whatever I buy pay for itself. I'm really starting to lean that way after figuring how long it would take me to salt my accounts by hand (well, push spreader) as opposed to a tailgate or hitch spreader. It seems like a real timesaver for driveways, and easier to remove and store. After all, you can only drive so fast. I don't like getting out of the truck, but I'm thinking, pull the spreader out of the bed, throw a bag or two in it, trot up and back down the driveway, throw empty spreader in truck and I'm gone. If it's cheaper, I'm all over it.


----------



## don_luciano674 (Nov 22, 2005)

mdb landscaping said:


> we cut up old mud flaps and pop rivet them to the sides.....i actually just bought 4 earthway spreaders with an adjustable side flaps feature for the sidewalk crew to try out. we go through way too many scotts throw away spreaders. hopefully these will last longer.


I have been using an earthway spreader for three seasons now with no problems.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

no need for the spreader. I spread all sidewalks by hand. It seemed like a big cost and i could apply it better by hand.


----------



## shrpstknfndabox (Dec 16, 2005)

*What worked for me*

Over the past few years, Broadcast by far has faired best. Holds more than the suggested 100 lbs.,just belly slice 3rd bag leave on top (150lbs). As for Earthway my staff went thru 3 last year alone, maybe overloading killed them as the axles broke on every one of them. Also tried the adjustable flaps, found what has been said rivet a couple of rubber flaps works wonders. You may find it helpful if you adjust your drop rate speed and then slow your walk gait to keep it on the sidewalks.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I was quoted $289 for the Meyers Hotshot, nice and rugged looking, but too much money. I just started searching the 'net, found an Agrifab 125 for $159, looks real good but doesn't say anything about using it for salt. It does say rustproof, so I'm guessing it should be all right. I think Meyers transmission looks a lot better, it's all enclosed, whereas the worm drive on the Agrifab is exposed. I suppose for the difference in price I can clean the gear drive myself. I found an Earthworks spreader for only $79, but it looks pretty cheesy. Really cheesy. Any other suggestions I should look for? I checked around for the Broadcast spreader that was mentioned above, seems to be made by Earthworks, is there a particular model I should check out?


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Haha well thanks to whoever bumped this post up from last month.......

I have 2 trucks with a shoveler in each.. he also jumps out and does the salt if the drive requires it. I only salt about 25 out of 70 resis. I was going to buy 2 agri-fab push spreaders at $350 each but then our first snow rolled around and caught me off guard 11/26 (i think). So I grabbed our scotts walk behind spreaders which we use for fertilizer ($30 each at Lowes) and used those for the first snow. And they work GREAT just walk slow down the sidewalks so it only spreads the salt on the walk, then go up and down the drive and BAM you're done. No need to invest $300+ in something which is probably going to break anyway... just grab one of these for $30 and if/when it breaks buy another! I've used mine for 4 snows now and have had no problems. Already paid themselves off 10 fold!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

salt on sidewalks, pitting? its gotta take a LONG time for it to eventoully pit, right? 

It seems that by the time the salt actually starts to destroy the concrete, it'd be time to replace it anyway.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

bigjeeping said:


> Haha well thanks to whoever bumped this post up from last month.......
> 
> I have 2 trucks with a shoveler in each.. he also jumps out and does the salt if the drive requires it. I only salt about 25 out of 70 resis. I was going to buy 2 agri-fab push spreaders at $350 each but then our first snow rolled around and caught me off guard 11/26 (i think). So I grabbed our scotts walk behind spreaders which we use for fertilizer ($30 each at Lowes) and used those for the first snow. And they work GREAT just walk slow down the sidewalks so it only spreads the salt on the walk, then go up and down the drive and BAM you're done. No need to invest $300+ in something which is probably going to break anyway... just grab one of these for $30 and if/when it breaks buy another! I've used mine for 4 snows now and have had no problems. Already paid themselves off 10 fold!


you bet, only time I had one break was last year. I used it the whole season, well almost, it only snowed once more after I broke the scotts spreader, and that was only because it flew out the back of my truck while I was doing 70 on the x-way. and the cars behind me were not happy either.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Mark

I used salt on my driveway appren (sp) and my neighbors two years ago and by the time spring rolled around there was already a ton of pock marks on both pieces of concrete. Ever since I have used the Lesco Ice Melt II and it works great, it is also safe for the grass and landscapes along the walkways and driveways compared to just salt which burns them up.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

big jeepin.......take it frome me, we went under the same theory as you did. we have 6 spreaders for our sidewalk crews. the scotts will only take one-two storms before wheels come off, cables break etc. i guess for a small operation your theory will work, but when you are out there using them a lot, to keep replacing them adds up. we bought some nice earthway spreaders with pnuematic tires and so far they are holding up 10 times better.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

my Scotts spreader won't work with the rocksalt I've got, just keeps jamming up and stopping the wheels that drives it. It would probably work with some finer icemelt pellets, but the wheels are small crappy plastic things that stop and catch on every little speck on the ground. The big rubber tires would be nice.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

mdb, which model of the broadcast spreaders did you get and how much were they?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I use a hand spreader. Works great. $8.00 at Farm + Fleet


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have used the Scotts spreader that has the movable side guard..... It has worked well for me.

Spyker.com has some really nice spreaders...

Derek


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

Earthway spreaders has gotten good feedback from my customers. We give them free, to our better customers.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Still going strong with my scott's fertilizer spreaders... use them for a few small parking lots and for sidewalks (just walk slower so they dont spread salt onto the grass). No problems so far!


----------

